# performance parts?



## ctotal07 (Aug 5, 2006)

wher can i get some performance parts for my 93 se, such as intake, or a chip?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

You can get the intake from place racing...It requires some cutting though...

*DO NOT BUY ANY EBAY "CHIPS",THEY ARE USELESS....*


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

look around. there's tons of bolt ons available for these cars.


----------



## ctotal07 (Aug 5, 2006)

can you give me any websites specifically to find these parts?


----------

